
AWS Launches CloudFormation - abrudtkuhl
http://aws.amazon.com/cloudformation/?ref_=pe_12300_18983410
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2261389> <\- Lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2261459>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2261467>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2261613> <\- A few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2261617>

